# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Optican CE

## quantum

Hi all,

I have been surfing OptiBoard for a while now and noticed numerous posts regarding distance delivery of optical education. I know many of the people that have spent countless hours putting these programs together, and I applaud their commitment and dedication to the project and our profession.

The same advantages for obtaining a degree online can also be applied to obtaining continuing education credits online. I would venture to say that these same individuals who earn their college degree online will most likely seek credible programs on the Internet to maintain their CE credits. I also realize (all too well!) that states have different CE requirements (if any), just like states have different licensure requirements (if any). Unify opticianry? IMHO, formal education education is a huge step towards achieving that goal.     

With that said, I would be interested in hearing any feedback that you may have regarding online CE...What have your experiences been with what's out there now? What would you do to make it better? What types of courses would you like to see? 

Lastly, if you are a speaker and have ABO/NCLE or JCAHPO courses, have you considered posting them on the Internet?? It can be done, and if this peaks your interest I'd REALLY like to speak with you! Please feel free to send me an e-mail to discuss further. 

Regards, 

Michael

----------

